# A plug for the Commentary on the New Testament Use of the Old Testament



## SolaScriptura (Jan 8, 2013)

Prior to our departure from Maryland, the church at which we worshipped and served threw us a wonderful dinner and farewell service and I was given a copy of this book as a present. When we got to Alaska, the house in which we presently reside has so little room that I had to leave 11 boxes of books out in the garage. This past weekend I was out going through the boxes to locate a different book and I found this one. I cannot believe that I forgot about it and I cannot believe that it hadn't made the "cut" to be in the house on my book shelves! Anyway, I was reading it today and it is remarkably helpful. What is really eye-opening are the number of ways in which the NT authors make use of the OT. Even within the category of "fulfillment," there are differences of what they mean.

Simply: Don't be like me. Get the book and use it.


----------



## Andres (Jan 8, 2013)

I presume this is the book you are referring to?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes!


----------



## KSon (Jan 8, 2013)

Couldn't agree more, Ben. That book, coupled with Beale's NT Biblical Theology, has really blessed my study and preparation.


----------



## baron (Jan 8, 2013)

That might be what I'm looking for. The other day I was searching for the OT scripture that would go with Matthew 6:13 For thine is the kingdom, and the power, and the glory, for ever. Amen. I learned this was found in 1 Chronicles 29:11. A friend thought it was refrenced back to Psalm 144 or 145. But the 1 Chronicles 29:11 seems to be the verse.

Does this book have all the OT Scriptures that are used or alluded to in the NT?


----------



## kodos (Jan 8, 2013)

I'll give another recommendation for this! I have it as part of my Logos library, and it's been incredibly useful.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 8, 2013)

One of the incipient legacies of Dispensationalism is the way in which you see even Reformed men shy away from the "Old Covenant" scriptures. It is a blessing that there has been more done on elucidating the unity of the Testaments and their application to all of life. When one reads the Puritans and older divines you see a way of reading the Old Testament as the Church's testament that is really lacking in our day, even in Reformed circles.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jan 8, 2013)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> One of the incipient legacies of Dispensationalism is the way in which you see even Reformed men shy away from the "Old Covenant" scriptures. It is a blessing that there has been more done on elucidating the unity of the Testaments and their application to all of life. When one reads the Puritans and older divines you see a way of reading the Old Testament as the Church's testament that is really lacking in our day, even in Reformed circles.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 8, 2013)

baron said:


> Does this book have all the OT Scriptures that are used or alluded to in the NT?



Yep, or even "likely" or "possible" allusions!


----------



## py3ak (Jan 8, 2013)

baron said:


> Does this book have all the OT Scriptures that are used or alluded to in the NT?



It certainly has a great many; I doubt the authors would claim they didn't miss any at all, and I have heard at least one person say that he felt there were some missed allusions. That being said, though, I'm not aware of any other source that catches more.


----------



## Jack K (Jan 8, 2013)

Add my approval. That book is one of my most consulted reference works. It holds a prominent spot in my bookcases, within easy reach of my desk (when it isn't actually part of the clutter _on_ my desk).


----------



## Herald (Jan 8, 2013)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> One of the incipient legacies of Dispensationalism is the way in which you see even Reformed men shy away from the "Old Covenant" scriptures. It is a blessing that there has been more done on elucidating the unity of the Testaments and their application to all of life. When one reads the Puritans and older divines you see a way of reading the Old Testament as the Church's testament that is really lacking in our day, even in Reformed circles.



Well, I'm preaching on Genesis 13:7 this coming Lord's Day. This former dispensationalist has no problem with the Old Testament.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a collection of books on this topic; this is the best I have so far: _Old Testament Quotations in the New Testament_: Gleason Archer, G. S. Chirichigno: 9780802402363: Amazon, though I am waiting till I have enough cash to buy Beale's – then that will probably be my best. I especially want to get it for Beale and McDonough's chapter on Revelation. Beale has a couple of earlier works on just that (OT in Rev), though I think this is probably the best. He has brought much light on sound interpretation though his work on the OT in the NT.


----------



## Peairtach (Jan 9, 2013)

I have the book, which I haven't looked at much, but it recently seemed to afford some light to me on Psalm 95 and Hebrews 4.

The "Today" - "another day" - "appointed" by David in Psalm 95 is a Sabbath day, but a Sabbath day post rest in the Land, hence "another day". But in verses 9 and 10, the writer applies it to the New Testament situation.

Carson's book seems to make it clear that the "Today" of Psalm 95 and Hebrews 3 and 4 would be associated with the weekly Sabbath in the minds of the Hebrews.

http://www.puritanboard.com/f45/another-day-77247/


----------

